# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  مركز للغات يعلن عن حاجته الى مو ظفات

## LLc

مركزللغات 
يعلن عن حاجتة الى 
موظفات
مطلوب:
_ مدرسة تخصصها لغة عربية قادره على تعليم ( لغتي - قران - 
رياضيات)
_ حاضنة اطفال 
_ سكرتاريا او حاسبة 
_ عاملة نظافه
المنيرة- 
شارع احد- بجانب البيت المثالي
ت/ 8242588 ج/ 0546850978

----------

